# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Eleos (Stichting Gereformeerde Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Eleos (Stichting Gereformeerde Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg)
Duinweg 1
Bosch en Duin

Bezoek de website van Eleos


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Eleos (Stichting Gereformeerde Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg).*

----------


## Liana5

Eleos heeft veel voor me kunnen betekenen. Het gaf me een uitlaatklep die ik op dat moment nergens anders had. 
Toch concludeer ik na jarenlange gesprekken geen doorbraak. Er zijn zaken aangepakt en veranderd, dankzij eleos dat wel. Maar ze hebben op een belangrijk punt gefaald. Ze hebben de bron van alle ellende niet gezien en niet aangeraakt. Maskers werken dus ook bij eleos. 
Waardoor je wel na het stoppen van de gesprekken nog steeds met stuff zit. 
En bedankt. Maar gelukkig zijn er ook heldhaftige hulpverleners die het wel durven aangaan. Zoek voor het echte werk beter nog even verder vriend/vriendin.

----------

